# World's Fastest Rubik's Cube Holster Draw Ever



## pjk (Sep 24, 2008)

I saw Zac doing this at the comp and I thought it was the coolest thing. Apparently he practiced later on....


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 24, 2008)

hahaha, thats funny.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow that was just so random, but really cool. I never thought of a Rubik's cube holster. Maybe I should make one? (Bugle in your pocket looks weird)


----------



## Fobo911 (Sep 24, 2008)

Now try using the left hand!


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 24, 2008)

Fobo911 said:


> Now try using the left hand!


that WAS his left hand


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 24, 2008)

Then try it BLD.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 24, 2008)

lol that was awesome


----------



## mati rubik (Sep 24, 2008)

woooooooo amazing


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 24, 2008)

ya i was the first one to see it ! he was averaging 1.75 during the comp...
he's so cool... hope i can meet him again


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 24, 2008)

haha, that's cool


----------



## Piercy (Sep 24, 2008)

Limace aka Zac rocks !

Best cube video ever.


----------



## Hepheron (Sep 24, 2008)

Zac was cool i remember him


----------



## Athefre (Sep 24, 2008)

I like Gilles Roux's holster video better.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 24, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Now try using the left hand!
> ...



The _*other*_ left hand.


----------

